# Random Shots



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi all

Recently I had a chance to use my new camera a bit. I am starting to get to know it a bit better.

Here are a few random shots - no image manipulation apart from cropping and resizing using Gimp / Mihov image resizer. Comments / advice appreciated.


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

@Si, just love the Carrera. Did the button line up perfectly with the writing like that?

Paul D


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

very good Si, depth of field looks fantastic!


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks!

I need to work on postioning and to get a decent background... also my lighting is not good enough but it's getting there.

@Paul - no, I turned the crown to get it lined up - sad really but then I usually forget to align bezels at 12 etc. And it would help if had the hands at 10 past 10 in some of my other pics...

I see also the pics are too wide for the page - what is the max number of pixels in width to avoid altering the page format?

BTW there is another post with more pics - due to the RLT limit.

Si


----------

